# DVD RW Drive not burning?



## UnknownFear (Apr 28, 2007)

Hello all. New user to the Tech Support Forums and looking for an answer to a problem I have with my DVD drive. I have a DVD+ReWritable disc drive that plays DVDs perfectly, but it can't burn them. I have a pack of 10 blank DVD R+Ws that I can't seem to be able to burn. I manually drag the movie file from the folder and place it in the DVD drive. Now, I hit the Burn Files to Disc and it runs the wizard... but than it stops and says the disc I have is unsuported or something. Now, A few weeks ago, I actually uninstalled the DVD drive itself and it would not find it upon start up. I have an idea where I can turn off my computer, take off the computer case, unplug the DVD drive and replug it. Than, turn on my computer and see if my computer sees the DVD Drive and installs it. That may fix the problem. Does anyone have any ideas? Again, it can play DVD movies, but it will not let me burn them.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you have to convert them first
http://www.dvdsanta.com/
and format a dvdrw disk before use


----------



## UnknownFear (Apr 28, 2007)

How would I format the DVD RW disc?

Also, is there a free DVD converter?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you usually select it from the toolbar in your burning program
i found a large number of programs marked as freeware on a google search,but none that actually were when you got down to it
someone may know of a free one and post it


----------



## UnknownFear (Apr 28, 2007)

I found my burning cd and I installed it. I restarted and it also found my DVD drive!!ray: I opened up my copy of Nero and went to burn. I hit the Erase CD and it erased it perfectly. I went to select a file and this window came up, saying:

*Due to patent restrictions, MPEG-4 decoding/encoding is no longer available*

than it goes on, saying you must upgrade your copy of Nero to be able to burn movies and such. So now, I need a encoder or something in order to be able to burn movies and such. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you upgrade a copy of nero through nero to the full version,you get around a 60% discount
http://www.dvdsanta.com/


----------

